# كل الأسئلة الدولية التي تسأل لمهندسي الميكانيكا خلال المقابلات الشخصية



## eng_roshdy24 (10 فبراير 2010)

أخوتي وأخواتي:

هدا الموقع الدي أقدمه بين أيديكم هو أحد المصادر التي جمعت شمل كل الأسئلة التي من المرجح أن تسأل لأي مهندس ميكانيكا خلال المقابلات الشخصية... بعض هده الأسئلة عامة وأساسية لتفكير أي مهندس وبعضها متعمق الى حد ما في التخصص..
الغريب أنه عند قراءة تلك الأسئلة حاول أن تضع نفسك في موقف مقابلة شخصية وحاول أن تجيب عن تلك الأسئلة... ستجد أننا ....................

الحمد لله على كل شئ ولكني أبحث عن عمل بفارغ الصبر فادعو لي بالتوفيق...


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (10 فبراير 2010)

الموقع هو :
http://www.geekinterview.com/Engineering/Mechanical/page1


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (10 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على الموقع

و ان شاء الله ترزق بعمل عن قريب باذن الله


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (11 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على دعواتك اخالصة أخي العزيز


----------



## محمد رجب حنفى (11 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أبو الخير المصري (17 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا و اعانك كما تعين اخوانك


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (17 فبراير 2010)

المهندس الفاضل رشدى
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
شكرا على الموقع واسال الله ان يرزفك من حيث لا تحتسب واعلم ان رزقك لم ياخذه غيرك
وجارى البحث ولكن كن صبورا على من حولك فى موقع العمل الآن ولاتاخذ قرار سريع ربما يكون به خطا 
خاصة انت تبحث الآن بفارغ الصبر فاريث ولا تتسرع 

*لقد تكفل الله بأرزاق الخلق وأقسم على ذلك فقال تعالى: *​

*(وَفِي السَّمَاءِ رِزْقُكُمْ وَمَا تُوعَدُونَ *فَوَرَبِّ السَّمَاءِ وَالْأَرْضِ إِنَّهُ لَحَقٌّ مِثْلَ مَا أَنَّكُمْ تَنْطِقُونَ) (الذريات:22*​​


----------



## برهم السيد (20 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمدالرسام (20 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك ورزقك من حيث لاتحتسب وجعل هذة المشاركة فى ميزان حسناتك...... وان شاء الله كل من تساعدة هذة الاسئله فى استحصال عمل ان تزيد من حسناتك لانك كنت سببا فى رزق العباد والله موفق الجميع .....وواسأل الله الرزاق الكريم ان يرزق امة محمد اولا الستر والصحة والعافية ويفتح عليها الخير من اوسع ابوابها انة نعمى المولى ونعمى السميع المجيب وصلى الله على رسولة الكريم واله وصحبة


----------



## السعيد نصير (20 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## طائر الصحراء (20 فبراير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## حسن مصطفي احمد (1 مارس 2010)

تسأل الله لك التيسير والسداد


----------



## احمد سواحل (16 مارس 2010)

عندى مقياس مهاره فى الميكانيكا ممكن حد يساعدنى


----------



## Ronney (17 مارس 2010)

مشكككككككككككككككور اخوي


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (17 مارس 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم و بارك الله فيك


----------



## qsrawi71 (18 مارس 2010)

*Thanks*

thanks for this high value website


----------



## ربيع العاسمي (18 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع


----------



## رضا الشاهد (19 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وادعو الله ان يرزقك عملا


----------



## hhhkhalil (19 مارس 2010)

thanks


----------



## shadi031 (19 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## neseergolden (19 مارس 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (19 مارس 2010)

*مشكور وأتمنى لك ان تعمل بأكبر الشركات العالمية وبأجر كبيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير*


----------



## bouzid24 (19 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## bouzid24 (19 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عبدالمنعم يوسف (9 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## برهم السيد (11 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## برهم السيد (11 أكتوبر 2010)

ممكن ملف الكتروني يحتوي على اكثر الأسألة شيوعا"؟. مع الشكر


----------



## م سامر قاسم (12 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لجهدك العظيم أتمنى لك دوام التقدم و التوفيق


----------



## ahmed malik (12 أكتوبر 2010)

موقع أكثر من رائع وفقك الله واعانك وسهل لك الوظيفة بعون الله .


----------



## احمدعبدالكريم (12 أكتوبر 2010)

رزقك الله ما تريد


----------



## خالد كنان (12 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## aki_eng (10 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا يا اخي.........وان شاء الله ربنا يكرمك بعمل مناسب.......اللهم افتح له ابواب رحمتك وابواب رزقك.


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (11 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله الخير والرزق الحسن على هذا الموقع الجيد


----------



## ابو صالح 99 (8 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيراا وجعله في موازين حسناتك ....


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (12 يناير 2012)

شكرااا اخي العزيز


----------



## عبدالله الفقير 2 (13 يناير 2012)

مشككوووووور
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد الشريف m (16 يناير 2012)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## اسحاق عمان (16 يناير 2012)

*شكرا*


----------



## المحجوب توتي (16 يناير 2012)

شكرا 
على الجهد
ان شاءالله نستفيد منها


----------



## sabah80 (17 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك


----------

